# Ground Control ride



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

im not planning on getting GC's anytime soon but for those of you who have them, how much harsher is the ride compared to stock with GC's


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

It all depends on spring rate. Ground Control coilovers can be had with custom springs rates. However, spring rates is not was determine how the ride is. It is shock damping and characteristics.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

this new reply sucks balls, i wanna use the damn window at the bottom of the page. What's with this?

anyways, spring rates are the primary concern for harshness of ride.
If you go too stiff, then the ride is very stiff when hitting any creases or bumps in the road and it's definitely something you feel. You go too soft and you'll be bottoming out like there's no tomrrow (depending on how much you drop it of course). The next just as important thing is the shocks/struts you use. If you plan on messing with height and racing at all, get adjustables (KYB AGX...KONI).
Adjustables allow you to get it just right. If you get nonadjustables you're stuck with what you get. most often, if you set it once and get it right you won't ever topuch it again, but it's the fact that you can adjust it to the point where it is just right. Long story short...if you go with the standard spring rates GC recommends, and a set of KYB AGX set to your liking. the ride will be more harsh, but not to the point where you think that the setup wasn't worth the harsh ride. For me the benefits of lower center of gravity and greater confidence at higher speeds, and hard cornering outweighed the harsh ride to the point where I don't even notice the harshness anymore.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> this new reply sucks balls, i wanna use the damn window at the bottom of the page. What's with this?
> 
> anyways, spring rates are the primary concern for harshness of ride.
> If you go too stiff, then the ride is very stiff when hitting any creases or bumps in the road and it's definitely something you feel. You go too soft and you'll be bottoming out like there's no tomrrow (depending on how much you drop it of course). The next just as important thing is the shocks/struts you use. If you plan on messing with height and racing at all, get adjustables (KYB AGX...KONI).
> Adjustables allow you to get it just right. If you get nonadjustables you're stuck with what you get. most often, if you set it once and get it right you won't ever topuch it again, but it's the fact that you can adjust it to the point where it is just right. Long story short...if you go with the standard spring rates GC recommends, and a set of KYB AGX set to your liking. the ride will be more harsh, but not to the point where you think that the setup wasn't worth the harsh ride. For me the benefits of lower center of gravity and greater confidence at higher speeds, and hard cornering outweighed the harsh ride to the point where I don't even notice the harshness anymore.


Fallacies.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Spring rates aren't your primary concern as goes harshness of ride, but if you choose springs that are too stiff, you WILL get a jarring ride on rough roads no matter how good your dampers are.

As for the original question, hilo: what combination of rates/dampers were you thinking of?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I did, during my second statement try to emphasize that it wasn't all dependent on the springs. Sorry, if it came off that way in the first sentence. I knew as soon as I wrote it that it would initiate argument, but I do understand the importance of the shocks as well. I just personally feel that spring rate is a bit more important because good shocks can't help the wrong springs, whereas good springs with bad shocks isn't _quite_ as bad, bouncy opposed to jarring or sloppy soft. I don't know, actually come to think of it. Either way you go you're in trouble. Just make sure both are good.


----------

